# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Lots of .270 Win projectiles sell or maybe swap.

## 257weatherby

I could post pics, but if you don't know what they are, you probably don't need them.

-14x Speer Grandslam 130gn
-45x Speer Spitzer Boat tail 130gn
-84x Speer Hotcor 130gn
-26x Hornady SST 150gn
-33x Norma Spitzer 130gn
The above as a package $53 delivered.
-11x Barnes TSX 110 
-30x Barnes TTSX 110gn
The above as a package $53 delivered.
-70x Nosler Accubond $53 delivered.

Currently running .243, .257 and .264.

----------


## Gibo

@BRADS get into it homie

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS get into it homie


Keen to go half each?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Keen to go half each?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ha ha. @BRADS bought a 270?
I knew you were secretly gay

----------


## BRADS

> Ha ha. @BRADS bought a 270?
> I knew you were secretly gay


Yet that time in hut you seemed more than  ok with it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Yet that time in hut you seemed more than  ok with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Shhhh.

----------


## mawzer308

Anything still available @257weatherby ?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Anything still available @257weatherby ?


What are you after mate I may be able to help

----------


## Dama dama

I'll take the barnes. PM sent

----------


## garyp

I will take the top package if still available.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I'll take the barnes. PM sent


You sent that pm to me... not my thread haha

----------


## garyp

I will take the top package if still available

----------


## Dama dama

> I will take the top package if still available.


FFS...I wondered why I didn't get a reply!
 @257weatherby still got the Barnes?

----------


## Dama dama

> I will take the top package if still available.


FFS...I wondered why I didn't get a reply!

 @257weatherby still got the Barnes?

----------

